# Hamm December



## geckomagic (Feb 27, 2007)

I will be attending Hamm in december. does anyone know what date it is this year.
It will be my first time going and will be taking dover-calais ferry crossing. 
I have a european satnav. does anyone know an exact address or postcode or something that will get me righ there, or can someone who has travelled there before by car give me any advice(parking etc)

Thanks

Also may have 2 spare seats if anyone is interested for a small fee


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

kris.hollands said:


> I will be attending Hamm in december. does anyone know what date it is this year.
> It will be my first time going and will be taking dover-calais ferry crossing.
> I have a european satnav. does anyone know an exact address or postcode or something that will get me righ there, or can someone who has travelled there before by car give me any advice(parking etc)
> 
> ...


Speak to Athravan she has driven to hamm.


----------



## ukgeckos (Apr 11, 2007)

I have driven there a few times, Its easy, there is an address on the hamm website and park behind the building if early as you can get out easier plus its dark there so if your early you can sleep before the show.
The hardest park is antwerp ring road but even this isnt that bad!


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

ukgeckos said:


> I have driven there a few times, Its easy, there is an address on the hamm website and park behind the building if early as you can get out easier plus its dark there so if your early you can sleep before the show.
> The hardest park is antwerp ring road but even this isnt that bad!


yeah depends if you go north or south (or is it east or west) 
once went the wrong way..i was a reet twerp!


----------



## ukgeckos (Apr 11, 2007)

I go the south route as I believe its shorter? I have taken the wrong turn many a time and if you take the wrong junction its not like the UK where you can go round the roundabout and back on, you take the junction off and it leads straight onto another motorway so then your buggered!


----------



## geckomagic (Feb 27, 2007)

now im worried lol
first time driving in anohter country n all 



ukgeckos said:


> I go the south route as I believe its shorter? I have taken the wrong turn many a time and if you take the wrong junction its not like the UK where you can go round the roundabout and back on, you take the junction off and it leads straight onto another motorway so then your buggered!


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

kris.hollands said:


> now im worried lol
> first time driving in anohter country n all


i have driven in europe many a time....all is fine apart from france, god thats bad...

lots of laws about reflectors/jackets/first aid kits etc...make sure you know everything...


----------



## geckomagic (Feb 27, 2007)

cooljules said:


> i have driven in europe many a time....all is fine apart from france, god thats bad...
> 
> lots of laws about reflectors/jackets/first aid kits etc...make sure you know everything...


Could you tell me more lol


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

kris.hollands said:


> Could you tell me more lol


lots of stuff on the web...varies each country.

i drive in europe usually a few times a year, all the way to poland etc..

luckily you wont be in france for more than a few minutes if from dunkirk, and at a weekend its not bad.


----------



## PSGeckos (Jul 15, 2007)

Was the addy i gave you the other day noooooo good matey??????

Good choice going by car i would never go by coach again.................


----------



## ukgeckos (Apr 11, 2007)

Never read the regulations and never change anything on my car, Been luck so far but have been pulled in customs everytime


----------



## Denis (May 28, 2008)

What was it like on the coaches? Where they well organised?


----------



## BecciBoo (Aug 31, 2007)

Jake went by car this time. They also stayed in a hotel over two nights allowing them to check the animals and give them food and water and rest before setting off on the trip back to the UK. He still aint home lol, but it might be worth dropping him a line sometime tomorrow, I'm sure he'll help out


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

ukgeckos said:


> Never read the regulations and never change anything on my car, Been luck so far but have been pulled in customs everytime


been known for the nasty frog cops to take your car away...if you cant pay the roadside fine, sometimes almost a 1000qid..

i once had a high speed chase across poland but got back into germany via a diff border...but once as i was about to get into germany, the cops did a road block and stopped me...(heres me shatting myself, with a load of baccy, cos i smoke like a chimney...can you belive a kilo of rolling baccy for like quid!!!!)...

it turned out i didnt stop at a stop sign....and was fined about quid, but had no polish money so they took my passport and car docs and i had to find a tanksteller to change euros to polish...

they never searched my car..yeah it was for my own consumption but polands a bit iffy as new eu country


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

kris.hollands said:


> Could you tell me more lol


You have to by law carry a reflective triangle and a first aid kit in Germany. I lived there for 3 years though and never got checked...

The Polizei will pull you over and give you on the spot fines for speeding. Their speed cameras are hidden too not flurescent like ours! If you cant pay the fine they will take your car off you.


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

Andy said:


> You have to by law carry a reflective triangle and a first aid kit in Germany. I lived there for 3 years though and never got checked...
> 
> The Polizei will pull you over and give you on the spot fines for speeding. Their speed cameras are hidden too not flurescent like ours! If you cant pay the fine they will take your car off you.


yeah, and they dont have signs saying your going to a lower speed thing when yo approach a town...i forgot that one need and went through at 70mph not 30 or 40 and set off the 'blitz' i set off a few, even in deep e germany but they never chased me up back home

in germany you need 2 triangles, iirc one so far back and then one behind your broken down car. i love driving in germany, some crazy laws like going through red lights in e germany if you want to turn reet.


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

I used to drive back to the UK from near Hannover and the only times we got stopped were near the Dutch border for passport checks. Oh and the time I got caught doing 97mph...I got banned for a month for that but back then you could choose when your ban would start so I just chose a month when I was back in UK.


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

Andy said:


> I used to drive back to the UK from near Hannover and the only times we got stopped were near the Dutch border for passport checks. Oh and the time I got caught doing 97mph...I got banned for a month for that but back then you could choose when your ban would start so I just chose a month when I was back in UK.


isnt that the same now? i know someone in the germany navy and he picked his ban when he was at sea quite recently!:lol2:


----------



## geckomagic (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks for the advice, been looking at the route and it doesnt seem too bad, mostly motorway sort of driving.
Anyone else going???


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

cooljules said:


> isnt that the same now? i know someone in the germany navy and he picked his ban when he was at sea quite recently!:lol2:


i am not sure not lived there since 2005! I know the points and bans didn't affect your UK licence but I have heard now if your banned in Germany your banned in the UK and your points transfer. Might be wrong though.


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

kris.hollands said:


> Thanks for the advice, been looking at the route and it doesnt seem too bad, mostly motorway sort of driving.
> Anyone else going???


Best bit of advice is make sure your insurance covers you abroad and also get European breakdown cover! There is nothing worse than breaking down on the Autobahn and not having it!


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

Andy said:


> Best bit of advice is make sure your insurance covers you abroad and also get European breakdown cover! There is nothing worse than breaking down on the Autobahn and not having it!


i belive all ins has to cover eu countries..

also people here can join the adac, its the best breakdown co in europe and actually own the aa...

its cheaper than the aa etc here but gives you all europe cover too. they speak english


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

Andy said:


> i am not sure not lived there since 2005! I know the points and bans didn't affect your UK licence but I have heard now if your banned in Germany your banned in the UK and your points transfer. Might be wrong though.


nah they cant ban you in the uk when you get back (not sure about drink driving though but my friend in cottbus got done and banned for a month)

they did tell me that as i got caugt many times by german speed cameras, they couldnt enforce fines sent over etc BUT they would fine you, take your car off you the next trip you went in your car if they pulled you, i know thats wrong cos i got pulled....well not pulled as my and my dog were alseep the in car in cottbus and they were just checking us out and i would goto poland each day and get bags of baccy...then the border was still up and they often checked me over interpol and computers etc

cos they thought i was a english football hooligan, but were shocked i spoke german (shocked me too haha!!)









oh why did you come back? given half a chance i would be there now, E GErmany is many times better than england!!


----------



## geckomagic (Feb 27, 2007)

its a company car, spoke to the insurance who do all my breakdown and stuff and said it would cost me an extra £10 not bad at all


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

cooljules said:


> oh why did you come back? given half a chance i would be there now, E GErmany is many times better than england!!


I left the army so came home. Would move back there tomorrow would like to live down Bavaria way though in the mountains.


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

Andy said:


> I left the army so came home. Would move back there tomorrow would like to live down Bavaria way though in the mountains.


yeah i was due to move to berlin or DD this year, but i met our lass here and fell in love...

even with the crazy germans and laws etc its a safer cleaner better place to bring up a family..

never went that far south though, some wierd e german places where i could not understand a word they said!!


----------



## emma_fyfe (Jan 8, 2006)

so does anyone know what date it is?


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

Hiya Kris,

If you want company then i will come with you as i'm hoping to go Hamm in december and i only live in winchester! : victory:


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

i'll be going to hamm and houten!  should be fun


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Trice said:


> i'll be going to hamm and houten!  should be fun


I will have Greg in my car... I am not sure "fun" is the right word :whistling2:

Hamm is the 13th December (Saturday), Houten is the 14th December (Sunday).

We are crossing on the 12th and driving to Germany, staying at the Mercure on the 12th, and the 13th, then driving up to Holland for Houten on the 14th, then back across on the overnight ferry to the UK for the morning of the 15th.

I can't give advice on the drive as we ferry to Hook of Holland which is easier for us. It is pretty simple to drive in the other countries, we have never had any problems in Germany or Holland. Most duty free places sell EU car packs which include the UK sticker, the different reflective light things for your headlights or rear lights, one of those, the reflective vest which is now mandatory to have on in the EU in case you break down at night, and the first aid kit. I doubt if stopped the police are going to search your car for the first aid kit mind you.

We have been stopped just briefly at customs going into Holland and told to put our stickers on - we forgot. If we didn't have any, I think we would have had to pull over and find a terminal that sold some. Sat nav is a life saver, we always get EU breakdown, but insurance is usually covered for EU I think, worth double checking though.

Don't forget your EU healthcard to get emergency treatment in the EU (you can get this free) & travel insurance for a weekend should be between £5-10 if you wanted to be covered for medical expenses.


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

Athravan said:


> I will have Greg in my car... I am not sure "fun" is the right word :whistling2:
> 
> Hamm is the 13th December (Saturday), Houten is the 14th December (Sunday).


Feels left out. :sad:


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

I'll just sleep in the car, or listen to ipod! tis cool! but drink at hotel


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

Trice said:


> I'll just sleep in the car, or listen to ipod! tis cool! but *drink at hotel*


 
Oh dear....

Do they have a pond at the hotel? :whistling2:


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Snakes r grreat said:


> Oh dear....
> 
> Do they have a pond at the hotel? :whistling2:


swimming pool!


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Snakes r grreat said:


> Feels left out. :sad:


You're coming too silly :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Athravan said:


> You're coming too silly :Na_Na_Na_Na:


he is?! crap! Gotta bring swimming shorts then


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

Trice said:


> he is?! crap! Gotta bring swimming shorts then


Oh yes! :devil:


----------



## emma_fyfe (Jan 8, 2006)

i will be going i think, depending on money though


----------



## leejay (Jul 18, 2007)

i went on the site to look for address
havin a blonde moment i cannot see it
anyone care to help
also how far is it from calais?


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

we are going in december but havent decided on hamm or houten , so wot one is better ??? i have just come back from hamm so i know wot that is like but wot is houten like ?


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

shep1979 said:


> we are going in december but havent decided on hamm or houten , so wot one is better ??? i have just come back from hamm so i know wot that is like but wot is houten like ?


Hamm is on the 13th, Houten is on the 14th, do both like me! 
Hamm is the larger of the two, many breeders go to Houten after Hamm so things sell in Hamm first, as it is only about 4 hours drive away and the day after this year, I would say based on that alone, if only going to one, Hamm is probably better, but Houten is a nicer venue in my opinion, it always seems more spacious, Houten also has venemous, which Hamm no longer does (if not buying is still definitely worth a look in the hot room!), and you may see more exotic mammals at Houten.

To anyone wanting to book the Mercure we booked last week and they said that rooms were starting to go fast now that September was out of the way, would recommend to book sooner rather than later.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

The address is on the website under ..:: Terraristika Hamm ::.. - Anfahrt

It is

Zentralhallen Hamm
Ökonomierat-Peitzmeier-Platz 2
59063 Hamm in Westfalen


----------



## monkfish2uk (Oct 25, 2007)

Oi Becky!

Thought you were going with us!!?? WE have a convoy!
xx


----------

